
No, Women's Voices Are Not Easier to Understand Than Men's Voices (2015) - n1000
https://gizmodo.com/no-siri-is-not-female-because-womens-voices-are-easier-1683901643
======
n1000
In the context of a new UN report "I'd blush if I could: closing gender
divides in digital skills through education"
[https://9to5mac.com/2019/05/22/female-by-
default/](https://9to5mac.com/2019/05/22/female-by-default/)

